# Looking for a pool cue pen kit



## WoodWizard (Mar 20, 2009)

I am trying to find a kit that allows you to turn a pen that looks like a cue stick. Im not even sure if they make such a thing. Anyone have any suggestions..that would be great


Thanks
Keith


----------



## www (Mar 20, 2009)

I am trying to use an old cue which I chopped up and used the part where both wood blend together as the blank.  I can take pics. of the blank if you are interested in seeing it.


----------



## WoodWizard (Mar 20, 2009)

www said:


> I am trying to use an old cue which I chopped up and used the part where both wood blend together as the blank. I can take pics. of the blank if you are interested in seeing it.


would love to see what you are working on.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 20, 2009)

I too am interested in this for I am thinking of this myself. I am running ideas through my head and am looking for any suggestions. Hope to see some photos.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 20, 2009)

Come up with a design and ask the laser folks (Ken Nelson at kallenshaanwoods.com or Constant at lazerlines.com) to quote on cutting it for you.  I have done several this way.  You can either ask them to prepare the wooden cylinders or you can do it yourself - just drill and turn the wood a little oversize without gluing in the tubes, send them the resulting wooden tubes and pattern of your choice.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 20, 2009)

There was one made from a Baron kit on here a couple years ago.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=28130


----------



## www (Mar 20, 2009)

here is the blank i have make for a euro.
http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=8264


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 20, 2009)

Josh

I like the idea. How are you making the points???


----------



## almer (Mar 20, 2009)

WoodWizard said:


> I am trying to find a kit that allows you to turn a pen that looks like a cue stick. Im not even sure if they make such a thing. Anyone have any suggestions..that would be great
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Keith


I have made quite a few,i posted them in the past but now it says i have no photos,i liked the el grande ones the best,xl are also good,im making some more soon,ill post pics,when you look at a pool cue with full splice,bar cue,look at the points,if some are higher than others then they dont look as nice when finished,old dufferin cues make the best,you also have to get the hole centered right


----------



## www (Mar 21, 2009)

I am not going to try to make it look like a pool cue i am just going to let the wood speek for itself.  I think alot of billards players will recognze it.


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 22, 2009)

that was a cool pen.


----------



## Chasper (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is one from some time back.  The kit is a basic 7mm and the pool cue was very old.  I've always thought that it is a little too thick in the middle.  Some of the newer low end pool ques are just stained two colors, but this was two separate types of wood.  The light wood was maple and the dark was wenge.  Out of the entire pool que there was only this one spot where the two types of wood came together.  It looks like the maple is way underturned at the nib, I don't remember it looking quite that bad.  The old wenge made wenge on the butt end made some nice pens.  I've got a couple more of these cues and I'd like to find something better to do with them.


----------



## almer (Mar 23, 2009)

Chasper said:


> Here is one from some time back.  The kit is a basic 7mm and the pool cue was very old.  I've always thought that it is a little too thick in the middle.  Some of the newer low end pool ques are just stained two colors, but this was two separate types of wood.  The light wood was maple and the dark was wenge.  Out of the entire pool que there was only this one spot where the two types of wood came together.  It looks like the maple is way underturned at the nib, I don't remember it looking quite that bad.  The old wenge made wenge on the butt end made some nice pens.  I've got a couple more of these cues and I'd like to find something better to do with them.


What is the brand name on hese old pool cues,some are worth some money to be restored thans


----------



## almer (Mar 23, 2009)

Chasper said:


> Here is one from some time back.  The kit is a basic 7mm and the pool cue was very old.  I've always thought that it is a little too thick in the middle.  Some of the newer low end pool ques are just stained two colors, but this was two separate types of wood.  The light wood was maple and the dark was wenge.  Out of the entire pool que there was only this one spot where the two types of wood came together.  It looks like the maple is way underturned at the nib, I don't remember it looking quite that bad.  The old wenge made wenge on the butt end made some nice pens.  I've got a couple more of these cues and I'd like to find something better to do with them.


What is the brand name on these old pool cues,some are worth some money to be restored thanks


----------



## Chasper (Mar 23, 2009)

Brand name?  Are you sersious?  It is old, old old.  The pool cue that I made a pen from was a house cue from a Moose Lodge in Indiana that was in existance since before 1900.  I don't know if the pool table was there that long, but in the late 1940s the lodge updated their bar room and table, pool balls, rack and some other equipment were sold.  My family has bought the old equipment and have owned them since then.  The cue I made into a pen was broken when the equipment was purchased in the 1940s.  I do have another original cue and I think it would be better restored than cut into pen blanks.  The current owners of the table are very happy to have pens from the cue that was purchased broken in about 1948.  There is a remant of a brand label on the cue I still have, about 75% of it is scratched off.


----------



## www (Mar 24, 2009)

my grandfather had it at least since the 70s, maybe earlyier.  It was a house stick also.


----------



## almer (Mar 24, 2009)

Chasper said:


> Brand name?  Are you sersious?  It is old, old old.  The pool cue that I made a pen from was a house cue from a Moose Lodge in Indiana that was in existance since before 1900.  I don't know if the pool table was there that long, but in the late 1940s the lodge updated their bar room and table, pool balls, rack and some other equipment were sold.  My family has bought the old equipment and have owned them since then.  The cue I made into a pen was broken when the equipment was purchased in the 1940s.  I do have another original cue and I think it would be better restored than cut into pen blanks.  The current owners of the table are very happy to have pens from the cue that was purchased broken in about 1948.  There is a remant of a brand label on the cue I still have, about 75% of it is scratched off.


I just asked because some old titlests are worth a lot of money,so are some other old cues


----------

